# Tool use by reptiles



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 10, 2013)

In another example of reptile intelligence, not tortoises but still reptiles... http://news.sciencemag.org/plants-animals/2013/12/scienceshot-first-example-tool-use-reptiles


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2013)

link not working for me on ipad maybe it will work for others. I did have to copy and paste.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2013)

http://news.sciencemag.org/plants-animals/2013/12/scienceshot-first-example-tool-use-reptiles


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Yvonne. Again I say you're the bomb.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 10, 2013)

Should work as a link now. I added a space between the ellipses and the url.


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, it does work now. That tricky gator, not nice, but pretty smart.


----------



## AnnV (Dec 10, 2013)

Fascinating!


----------



## thatrebecca (Dec 10, 2013)

Neat. And now I can blame the torts when my husband's screwdrivers are missing.


----------

